# Aug 30 race in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am having a race next sun on my new tko banked roadcourse ,I usually dont post my races but a few of my regulars are busy.So I thought I might be able to meet some new friends.We race 2 classes of t-jets,magna traction and thunderstorms.No payout $5.00 to help pay for lunch.And all I ask is if you tell me your coming SHOW UP I need an accurate head count by friday so I can plan lunch.The track is a tko roadcourse 53 ft long with 2 banks and a banked straight,trackmate power and timing.I open up at 11 and race at 1 sharp.Pm me if interested Later Rick


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Everybody is going to the TKO race in Pa on Aug 30th. Post a pic of your track


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> I am having a race next sun on my new tko banked roadcourse ,I usually dont post my races but a few of my regulars are busy.So I thought I might be able to meet some new friends.We race 2 classes of t-jets,magna traction and thunderstorms.No payout $5.00 to help pay for lunch.And all I ask is if you tell me your coming SHOW UP I need an accurate head count by friday so I can plan lunch.The track is a tko roadcourse 53 ft long with 2 banks and a banked straight,trackmate power and timing.I open up at 11 and race at 1 sharp.Pm me if interested Later Rick


*For anyone close enough to drop by Rick's place for a great time you really should ! I've been to alot of races and places and gotta tell ya i thoroughly enjoy racing and the guys at Rick's. Now with the new TKO in the house it's just that much better ! I won't make this one as i will be in PA but hey if you become a regular ... i'll see ya at Rick's 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Dennis always great to have you over!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I will probably have to work,but in case
I don't,could you send me some info,
directions,etc.? [email protected]


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Rick ,
i will call you thursday eve to confirm this but .... do expect to drop by friday on my way to PA. I will then drop off some of the new bodies etc for guys to see sunday at your place ! Wish i could be there but can't be 2 places . Atleast you will have some new stuff when i leave .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Racein today 10 racers with 3 new ones.!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Racin at Rick's is allways fun ! Sunday was another one of those days so i was very happy things allowed me to drop in for yet another great day of racing. Good to see some new faces too . So i know once summer winds down and things get back to full swing ...... well Rick look for a seriously full house each race !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Still recovering from the whooping YOU gave me in AFX!!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Ummmm me thinks i got my arrse handed to me enough by you in 2 tjet classes ! OK a DNF and a should not finish LOL . Thanks for tossing this old man a crum in one class atleast HeHe !

Bear :wave:*


----------

